# The New Goat Mobile! ~PIC OVERLOAD!!!~



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I would have put this in the Chatter Box, but this has SO MUCH to do with my new herd of goats that I HAD to put it here :greengrin: 

I am sure everyone has noticed that I haven't been on the forum alot the past few days, and I PROMISE there has been an EXCELLENT reason for it :greengrin: Last week Hubby and I went down the road to our other property to get hay out of the barn to bring back here for BoPeep. Well since we have my Tahoe, his K-5 Blazer, and his Dodge SRT-10 (can't put hay in this because it is a VERY fast pickup AND it is a collectors item. #565 of only 3,000 made world wide) the only real option for getting a few bales of hay is to either hook to a trailer (which is REDICULOUS for just a couple of bales) or load it in the hatch of my Tahoe, so this is what we did. Needless to say it only held two bales of hay and of course hay was ALL OVER the vehicle by the time we were done. So after this he starts talking about needing to get me a truck to have for the farm, because it would be alot more practical for me. So he sends me and my sis to look at vehicles on Friday and Saturday, which strict instructions to pick out something I like so he can take a look at it. We went EVERYWHERE and ended up picking a Chevy Avalanche at the local dealership (this one was a used one) then we also found a new one at a different dealership. So yesterday me and Hubby go back over there to talk with them about it AND........................... He picks the new one AND trades in my Tahoe AND his Dodge truck!!! :shocked: I was SO shocked  He told me that I had allowed him to buy alot of really nice things and that he thought it was my turn to have something nice  I honestly believe he is the absolute best husband a girl could have!

Anyways.... I will be taking pics of it this evening (I have got to take it back to the dealership for them to give it a full cleaning :greengrin: ) and will post them AS SOON AS I get them! When I DO post the pics I will move this thread to the photogenic section, so please be sure to take a look there for it this evening :greengrin: This truck is going to make things so much easier on me! And we are going to build a cage for the back of it so I don't have to pull a trailer near as much! As for the specifics of the truck.... I am going to wait to post them with the pics.... hehehe don't want to ruin the surprise :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The New Goat Mobile!*

yes he is the most awesome hubby :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The New Goat Mobile!*

Thank you! :hug: I have been so excited I could barely sleep last night. He even offered to sleep in the passenger seat while I drove around until I got sleepy enough to go home and go to bed :slapfloor: But I wouldn't let him do that. He did get up with me this morning and we went down and ate breakfast before he had to go to work :greengrin: I am OVERLY excited! (bet ya can't tell huh?) I was gonna wait about posting until I had the pics, but I just couldn't help myself!! :leap:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: The New Goat Mobile!*

Thanks for sharing & congratulations! It is so nice to hear about good things happening on occasion!

Your hubby is definitely a keeper! Maybe you should hire him out to give lessons to a few others? Actually... I can't complain. My DH is awesome to..... just which he had been born rich instead of so good looking :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The New Goat Mobile!*

awe Brandi we are just as excited for you anyway :leap:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: The New Goat Mobile!*

That's awesome  Nice hubby. I really want a truck.. lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The New Goat Mobile!*

Congratulations. :leap:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: The New Goat Mobile!*

What a great hubby! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The New Goat Mobile!*

So what is my Hubby #2 getting me??? :ROFL: :shrug: :ROFL: :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The New Goat Mobile!*

Awe Brandi! I am positive that I don't have to tell you that you are a very lucky gal! Can't wait to see that piccie!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The New Goat Mobile!*

Thank you everyone! :grouphug: SO MUCH!!!! Well... it took the chevy place longer to get everything done yesterday (they had to setup my onstar and XM radio :greengrin: ) than we had expected and by the time I got home it was POURING down ran! So I couldn't get pics last night, BUT I got up this morning and just BARELY beat the rain getting all the pics took. But I DID get them and I am loading them right now :wink: I will warn you though..... I took TONS of pics! LOL!



kelebek said:


> So what is my Hubby #2 getting me??? :ROFL: :shrug: :ROFL: :shrug:


hehehehehe... he said you better talk to Norm :ROFL: that I am enough of a handful :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The New Goat Mobile!*

Here it is!!!!!!! It is a brand new 2008 Chevy Avalanche LTZ 4x4. It is the equivalent of a 3/4 ton (6.0 Liter). It has the Super Duty Transmission, 4.10 Axel Ratio, Towing Package, Black Leather Interior, Heated Seats, 10-way Power Seats, Wood Grain, 6-Disc CD Changer, 1 yr. Free Onstar, 3 months free XM/Sirus Radio, Sunroof, Automatic Pedal Adjust Button, Park Assist, Drive and Passanger Climate Control, Radio Controls on the Steering Wheel, and alot more neat stuff that I can't think of right now (I am having to read the manual to figure everything out :ROFL: ). It has a bed cover and tool boxes built in each side. Also, the back seat folds down and you can actual lay down the back wall (what they call the front gate) to extend the bed of the truck all the way up to the front seats! Needless to say, my goats and me will be riding in style :wink:

Anyways, here are the pics :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:drool:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful. 

I need a new truck so bad but I do not believe I would get one that nice for us, I haul to many animals around and I would be afraid I would mess that beautuy up.

I was in a accident a couple weeks ago when a little Ford Fusion slammed into my truck on the left side, she hit me so hard that she sent me spinning and I slammed into a Escalade on my right side. It was a 1996 Dodge. Nope it was not the newest or the prettiest but it was for hauling my goats and horses around, it was great, but now it is totaled and I have no way to pull my trailer. :tears: I have no idea what they are going to do about it either. I guess I will have to get a lawyer.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Brandi!!! You are so spoiled! LOL! :ROFL: 

I was on yahoo last night and so was your hubby - asked him what kind of truck he was going to buy his "second wife" and he said a Tonka - what is that all about!! :shrug: :ROFL: :shrug: :ROFL: :shrug: :ROFL: 

Lori - I am so sorry to hear about your accident. If you need help with how to go about your truck with the insurance company. We own an autobody shop so we deal with it on a daily basis for people!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

kelebek said:


> Congrats Brandi!!! Y
> Lori - I am so sorry to hear about your accident. If you need help with how to go about your truck with the insurance company. We own an autobody shop so we deal with it on a daily basis for people!!


 That. I will see what they are going to do first.

I was a little surprised that her insurance company did ask us if we had done anything to it to make it more valuable. (did we), OH lets see we have a new engine transmission and I am working on getting all the other receipts for the work we did. Like i said it was not NEAR as a looker as this one here but it did the job I needed it to.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!!! :leap: I am so VERY tickled with it!!!

Allison- Yes, hubby told me about the Tonka truck :ROFL: And where are you getting this "spoiled" idea at??? :shrug: :angel2: :ROFL: 

Lori- I am very sorry about your accident :hug: I hope you can get everything worked out!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice! congrats again


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!!!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

really nice congrats :leap:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats!! It looks great!!
My mom has a newer maroon avalanche, no sun roof though. We were hauling a goat to the fair in a 'cage' type thing made from cattle panels, covered with a tarp, unfortunatly the tarp was a great wind catcher and the straps holding the cage in place broke, the cage scratched up the back of the avalanche.. that was not a happy day. The vehicle was only about 7 months old at the time :angry: So, when your hauling goats, make sure everything strapped on good :wink: 

Congrats again!


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Brandi..all I can say is you are a luck duck!! :hi5: 
We all deserve the very best..


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone so very much! I am THRILLED! :leap: 

Amos- Thanks for that tip! :thumb: It will be used for its first goat hauling experience the first of March when I go to pick up Dot :wink:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Very nice, congrats Brandi!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

BRANDI!!!! IT IS GORGEOUS!


And BTW....Your DH REALLY loves you...I told my DH and he just laughed at me! Oh well.....I use his truck more than he does anyhow!lol


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you both!!!

Yes, he is a sweetheart :greengrin: .... when he wants to be :ROFL:


----------

